# kircher spinning wheel



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I am looking for a manual for this wheel...thought I'd ask here?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have never heard of a wheel comeing with a manual. Is there something specific you need?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

not one I am familiar with!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

From what it looks like to me, that particular wheel is Irish tensioned or bobbin led. You may do a search for that and be able to find some pointers on how to use your wheel.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I wanted to get a new belt...guess I should measure it and go for it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

DW said:


> I wanted to get a new belt...guess I should measure it and go for it.


Most wheels do not have belts that are bought, we make them. Usally out of a thick cotton,sometimes called butchers twine. Then after sewing the ends together we wax it with bees wax for better grip on the wood surfaces of the weel.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I've also used wool yarn for a belt. That was a bit stretchy, though. You can also use aquarium hose if it needs something thicker. Just sew the ends together or use a metal staple.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

and some wheels, like my Indian Valley Indian head Spinner need a leather belt like a treadle sewing machine.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you use string or yarn you might want to run it over a bit of bees wax to make it slightly tacky or it may slip.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You tie a string and/or belt on, then use the tension adjustment on the wheel to get the roving to "take-up" onto the bobbin the way you want it to. 

I'd think about any video on beginning spinning would help you once you learn how to use the tension on your wheel.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I googled pics of kirchner spinning wheel. Looks like a good string is all you would need.
That's an obscure wheel and it took me a bit to get a decent look at one. I'm betting its Scottish tension too.
Good luck!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You don't want a string that it too thick or a knot that is too big, that could make the driveband jump off.

Thus is a good article about how to do it. http://www.woolery.com/Store/pc/Sizing-and-Replacing-a-Drive-Band-c571.htm


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

thanks to all of you...(and the internet)...I think I'll experiment with a couple different things. The belt that's on it is so dry & stiff. This wheel was sold thru this cool shop/farm in Loveland, CO where I first learned to spin...close to 40 yrs ago. On my list to do...spin!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good luck and most importantly have fun! We are here if you need any help. Please report back and let us know how it's going.


----------



## laurelily (Jul 24, 2015)

DW said:


> I am looking for a manual for this wheel...thought I'd ask here?


I have a Kircher wheel too! The leather band was stretched out. I used a synthetic band that had stretched out off one of my other wheels, cut it to fit and sealed it together. The bigger challenge is the leather at the foot treadle that has gotten too flimsy. It makes it difficult to treadle. But the wheel is adorable!


----------

